# NEW MEMBER



## v6dsg (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all i've just bought my wife an 05 3.2dsg coupe and we both love it. We have always been VAG fans this is a second car really we have a touran 2.0tdi dsg which we have had re-mapped but i have been told that the difference on petrol cars is not as noticeable as on diesel's. is this true??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi V6dsg, Welcome to the Forum. A remapped Turbo petrol or Turbo diesel will show a big improvment in BHP, its normally aspirated engines (ie non turbo) were BHP improvment is very small. 
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome V6dsg,


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome 8)


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

